# Micaela Schäfer & Franziska Czurratis @ RTL P12 16.01



## SnoopyScan (16 Jan. 2012)

mirrorcreator.com -- Micaela_Schaefer_Franziska_Czurratis_RTL_P12_20120116_SC_mpeg2.MPG_links

oder in mkv (ca. 190mb) 

mirrorcreator.com -- Micaela_Schaefer_Franziska_Czurratis_RTL_P12_20120116_SC_x264.mkv_links​


----------



## fsk1899 (20 Jan. 2012)

wenn auch nicht grade wirklich hübsch... aber sexy find ich sie trotzdem


----------



## lorenar (11 Dez. 2012)

Sehr sexy das Duo!


----------



## Debbi (17 Dez. 2012)

danke danke.....toll


----------



## Paddy007 (13 Jan. 2013)

die beide zusammen im bett....mhhhhh


----------



## Falandriel (13 Jan. 2013)

Alter Schwede!


----------



## innes (20 Jan. 2013)

Danke für das Video.:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2013)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## Dakar2k (7 Apr. 2013)

Sehr schön Danke


----------

